# Fluval 404 Parts



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I would like to know where I can purchase a Fluval 404 filter case. (Just the case)

Not online if possible.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Fluval 404 has 2 different versions. So make sure you get the right case.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

i think 404 is the older version


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

405 is the new version?

Still no clue where I can just purchase the case tho


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> 405 is the new version?
> 
> Still no clue where I can just purchase the case tho


No...I meant the 404 has 2 different cases since the older model of the 404 handle breaks off easily and they corrected this with a new 404 case. I have both of these 404 versions and yes the 405 is the newest.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> No...I meant the 404 has 2 different cases since the older model of the 404 handle breaks off easily and they corrected this with a new 404 case. I have both of these 404 versions and yes the 405 is the newest.


ah so I must have the old version since the handle part is breaking off


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

So the handle part is officially broken off now...

Anyone have a spare case for sale ?  

What's a trusted website to purchase fluval parts since I can't find any in store.

Thanks


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a spare 405 casing around i think. Probably doesn't help you.

But im in need of a new lid for my XF5 as I sheared off the hose connector. I emailed Hagen without response.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

All works now after I super glued it back together. Holds tighter than before


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> All works now after I super glued it back together. Holds tighter than before


Let us know if it holds up after your next cleaning of the 404 
I also have a 404 with the handle broke off and might try the super glue it.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Let us know if it holds up after your next cleaning of the 404
> I also have a 404 with the handle broke off and might try the super glue it.


Yep I'll keep you updated. I guess the superglue I used is worth the price and almost glued my fingers together in 5 second..


----------

